# how to get big calves?



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

calves are one of the bodyparts i find grow slower than others,

i think alot of people struggle with them,

has anyone got any good routines to pack mass on as quick as possible?,

some people say light weights and loads of reps,

others say heavy weights and low reps,

i personally respond better to the heavy weights,

anyone?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

I too find calves a pain - I got 'racing snake ankles' but I find that heavy, low rep calf raises on a Smiths Machine seems to help build my calves up.

One of the best ways of training the calves, IMHO, was the rugby training that I used to do -I can't remember the actual exercises, but they included a lot of 'Rhino' machine work, sprints, slow runs, jumps and 'weight on the shoulders keeping the legs semi locked' work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

cheers for the advice lm600

aint seen you on the board for a while, where you been?

i do find running helps abit, but would too much have a negative affect?

also do you think, hiking or walking carrying loads of weight(50 kg)would have any affect?

also what about cycling? in a very hard gear


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey steve I think I have found out why calves are a problem for us. I think that the contraction that we get is less than others.

I always felt it in my calves but I started something about a month ago and I get a proper contraction on my calves, its worked great.

1. When you have got out of the bath/shower stand up on one tip toe and contract your calf for 10-15 seconds, repeat this for the other leg. do this four times on each leg. Then lay down on the floor with your legs at 90 degrees and feet against the wall (as if you are going to do a crunch), push your heels off the wall and contract you calfs for 10-15 seconds wait 15 seconds and then repeat another 3 times. When I say contract I mean really squeeze your calf so its almost unbearable.

2. when you train try to get this same hard squeeze on the calfs and use a weight that allows you to so far up that it allows you to get a full contraction and it hurts, when you have reached failure keep going even if you have to speed up the reps. Change the tempo of the reps every couple of weeks from 1 up contract 3 down to 2 up contract 4 down.

I too have foud keeping the reps low (low) is good for the Soleus (inner calf) but 12-15 reps fo the Gastonemius (outer calf)

A lecturer has told me that the soleus is made up of mainly slow twitch fibres and responds better to slower reps whereas the Gastonemius is made up of fast twitch fibres and responds to faster rep speed.

Anyway give the contractions a go, it has helped a great deal.

J


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

yeh cheers for that i,ll let you no how i get on.



> Then lay down on the floor with your legs at 90 degrees and feet against the wall (as if you are going to do a crunch), push your heels off the wall and contract you calfs for 10-15 seconds wait 15 seconds and then repeat another 3 times. When I say contract I mean really squeeze your calf so its almost unbearable


does this mean laying right flat on the floor with your feet flat against the wall, then sought of like pusshing yourself away from the wall by your calves, and then move your self back into the starting position each time?

just me being thick :lol:

cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Think of doing a seated calf raise but laying on the floor. You dont actually move on the floor. the onlys part that move are your feet, it mimmicks the seated raise to contract and isolate the outer calf.

I think just most of us aren't able to contact our calves. I never used to be able to contact my calves when just sitting without moving my toes but now I can squeeze them anytime

J


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

try cycling steve uphill mainly just check out the olympic pursuit guys huge thighs and massive calfs


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

try this one,

standing calve raises on smith machine 20 odd reps to failure with full stretch at top and bottom and immediately do partials to failure. straight over to the wall and do 20 nice and quick reps then over to weights stand and put your tiptoes on either foot of the stand and do another 20 partials. repeat 4 times but remeber to stretch in between each set or you will be crippled! if all else fails.....there is always synthol


----------

